# Help me identify my new "assorted africans"



## clossboss (Dec 10, 2010)

any response helps, all roughly 1.5" in length

P.S: for the 2nd picture, the one with black spots, the guy at the pet shop said "do you know what that one is" and said it would eventually be a blue color, if that helps anyone.


----------



## clossboss (Dec 10, 2010)

nobody?


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

truthfully if you bought them from an assorted tank they may very wel be hybrids of some type which is common with the assorted selection. the first one looks like a Kenyi, the second looks like a hybridized peacock(though i could be very wrong), dont know with the third and the fourth from what I remember looks kinda like a Laidochromis sp. Hongi or Cynotalapia Afre "Cobue" or even Metriaclima aurora, just really hard for me to say. they are nice Africans though, good luck with further I.D.


----------



## clossboss (Dec 10, 2010)

thank you. ive got these guys in a 20 gal right now, guess ill be upgrading soon lol. any further opinions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grill The Krill (Nov 19, 2010)

It's hard to tell from the pictures and like dirtydutch said, if you bought them from an assorted African tank at your local shop they could very well be hybrids...


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

A lot of the "assorted Africans" are Pseudotropheus genus. 
The last one might be a type of Pseudotropheus Acei..


----------



## Jimmyjam101 (Dec 16, 2010)

MediaHound said:


> A lot of the "assorted Africans" are Pseudotropheus genus.
> The last one might be a type of Pseudotropheus Acei..


I was going to suggest that as well, and also the second could easily be a lethrinops intermedius, but not sure. here is mine

anyone else?


----------

